# megauiars gallons



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

allrite mate was wondering

have u got the gallons of megauiars apc last touch and the shampoo plus in stock ? :wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Meguiars You Mean 

And according to C&S.co.uk they are in stock :thumb:

Gaz


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

we have apc and last touch and shampoo plus is due in the morning....


----------

